# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Как развлечь себя в лифте

## EweX

Как развлечь себя в лифте.

1. Расскажите пассажирам, как Вы однажды застряли в лифте, и просидели там 12 часов, пока не подоспела помощь.
2. Обхватите голову руками и воскликните : "Да заткнитесь вы все *****ы !"
3. Просвистите гимн Советского Союза.
4. Приоткройте ваш дипломат или сумку, и украдкой туда заглянув, спросите: " Ну, как? хватает воздуха ?"
5. Предлагайте всем входящим прилеплять бирочки с именами. Свою нацепите вверх ногами. 6. Молча и не шевелясь, отвернувшись лицом в угол, и не выходите.
7. Когда приедете на свой этаж, громко вскрикнув, попробуйте раздвинуть двери руками. Когда это удастся, искренне удивитесь.
9. Приветствуйте каждого входящего в лифт дружеским рукопожатием и просите называть Вас адмиралом.
10. Если окажетесь на самом верхнем этаже, бросьте вниз монетку и держите двери открытыми пока не услышите как она звякнет внизу.
11. Выберете какого-нибудь пассажира и с глупой ухмылкой уставьтесь на него. А затем объявите: "А у меня сегодня новые носки!"
12. Когда по меньшей мере в кабине лифта наберется 8 человек, прикрывая рот руками, сгибаясь и хватаясь на других, закричите: "Только не сейчас, опять, блин... всегда рвет в лифте!"
13. Периодически мяучьте.
14. Предложите 10 долларов тому, кто засунет и вынет лампочку изо рта.
15. Стучите ногами и приговаривайте: "Скорей, скорей, скорей." Затем огорченно вздохните и скажите: "Поздно!"
16. Покажите всем свою болячку и спросите : "Как Вы думаете, это не заразно ?"
17. Положите себе в карман что-нибудь увесистое (по типу пистолета) и периодически по нему похлопывайте.
18. Войдите с каким-нибудь контейнером с надписью "Человеческий орган - голова".
19. Пристально уставьтесь на какого-нибудь пассажира, затем скажите : "А, Вы один из НИХ!" и демонстративно перейдите в дальний угол лифта.
20. Отрыгнув, скажите : "мммм... вкусно!"
21. Принюхайтесь и скажите : 'Сдается мне, что кто-то тут из вас напортил воздух."
22. Когда станет тихо, оглядитесь кругом и спросите : "Это не ваш пейджер?"
23. На каждом этаже говорите "Динь-динь!"
24. Скажите: "Интересно, а это для чего?" и нажмите красную кнопку.
25. Прослушивайте стены лифта при помощи стетоскопа.
26. Нарисуйте небольшой квадрат на полу и скажите, что это Ваше место.
27. Начните что-нибудь с шумом и чавканьем жевать и предложите попробовать остальным.
28. Объявите всем демоническим голосом : "Я должен вселиться в более подходящее тело."
29. Производите взрывоподобные звуки каждый раз, как кто-нибудь нажмет кнопку.
30. Рассматривайте других пассажиров в бинокль.

----------

